# Nucleon vs Electron vs Neutron



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok Kids, so I just purchased a set of Nucleon tubular wheels. Can anyone tell me if there is any difference between these older (yet barely ridden) wheels and the newer Neutrons? That is to say, is there any difference other than cosmetics? It is my understanding that when the name changed, so did the color of the spokes. It is possible that the spokes also went from oval to bladed. 

Is there any difference between the hubs, rims or spoking (other than color and shape) between the Nucleon and the Neutron? Also, is there a weight difference between the clincher and tubular?

Finally, I have my eyes on a set of Electron clinchers. What would be the difference between the Nucleons and the Electrons? Is the Electron the Chorus and the Nucleon the Record? Is it possible that the only difference is the grease port on the hubs?

Thanks for the answers Campy Buffs!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure you've got most of it right, except I think the spokes on the Nukes/Neuts are the same but for color. I think they changed the name only, just like when they went from Daytona to Centaur but the parts specs weren't changed.

There was a difference in weight between the Nucleon sew up and clincher version, though I don't recall what the factory specs were. There almost always is with wheelsets that have both choices in the same model. There was a weight diff between Shamal versions as well. I owned both in sew up version a few years ago.

Don't quote me on it, but I think the Electrons were sans the grease port like you say (Chorus-level hub), and the spoke nips on the outside rather than the inner Ultralinear design of the Nuke/Neut/Shamal. Also the newest Neut's and Eurus' now have the machined rims where they've removed a bit of weight from between the spokes.

You might be able to find more info here.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

'04 & '05 clincher Neutrons have some rim material removed on the inner diameter of the rim between spoke nipple holes for some rim weight reduction vis-a-vis '03 Neutrons & Nucleons. Hadn't noticed any other visual differences other than spoke color, though I didn't look all that closely.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

AJS said:


> Snip..
> 
> Don't quote me on it, but I think the Electrons were sans the grease port like you say (Chorus-level hub), and the spoke nips on the outside rather than the inner Ultralinear design of the Nuke/Neut/Shamal. Also the newest Neut's and Eurus' now have the machined rims where they've removed a bit of weight from between the spokes.
> 
> Snip..


Spot on abot the hubs, but the nipples are Ultralinear type - i.e. on the inside.

There are a damn fine wheelset, but I would say that!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Unica said:


> Spot on abot the hubs, but the nipples are Ultralinear type - i.e. on the inside.
> 
> There are a damn fine wheelset, but I would say that!


Yeah, you could say that! I'm more inclined to aero-type wheels than climbers, but I wouldn't kick a set of Electrons out of my garage either.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I belive the newer Neutrons have a slightly thinner gauge spoke too.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Electrons were Record hub based*

At least the tubular pair that I bought in '98. Polished not black bub body and straight pull spokes with Ti pawls and axles, grase ports, too. The clincher version had prblems with broken spokes, but the tubies are great. It was the top ofthe line and the choice of Pantani when he won the tour!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

OperaLover said:


> At least the tubular pair that I bought in '98. Polished not black bub body and straight pull spokes with Ti pawls and axles, grase ports, too. The clincher version had prblems with broken spokes, but the tubies are great. It was the top ofthe line and the choice of Pantani when he won the tour!


You mean _these_ wheels?  (Marco on Galibier- '98 TdF)

I yam downwiddit.


----------

